# Stick blenders



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I have toasted my stick blender . . . could have been the wine soap fiasco :laughcry any recommendations??


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't get one from walmart if you want to do some serious soaping...They just don't last. I am going through one about every 6-8 months. 
The next one I purchase will be professional grade...Now where you get one I have no idea anymore, but google is your friend 

Lynn


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got a very nice immersion blender (what stick blenders are called by the food folks) from Restaurant Depot. They do have an online store. I would suggest them or another restaurant supply store where you can get professional grade stuff. This was the one I got, and has been going strong for years. http://www.therdstore.com/page/IFSES/PROD/WSB33


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Waring, hands down. Start with the Waring Pro, under $100 at Target, I found one on sale for $60. Then when you move bigger, Waring makes a motor handle, with different length attachable sticks, as you move to larger and larger weights of soap buckets. Honestly I quit all that. I soap in a 3.5 gallon bucket which the Waring Pro works great in, and do more pours a night rather than fewer larger pours that I was having trouble lifting in 5 and 7 gallon bucket. I will do one big pour at the beginning of the evening, but I really want to be doing all this as an old lady, and I was killing my back. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep, got my Waring Pro at Restaurant Depot (the basic one - not the one with detachable shafts) about 3 years ago? Maybe a bit less? Still going strong. If it ever quits, I'd like to move to the one with detachable shafts because I really do need to move to larger batches. Maybe this year.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Wonder if a drill with the paint mixer shaft would work? Just putting that thought out there.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Stick blenders UPDATEDts*

I have a Waring Pro. LOVE IT!! Opps spoke too fast!

Vicki/NC

Edited..... Oh Stacey That is the one I have! It is a Waring Commercial. I paid $55.00 for it at RDepot here locally. I had been using the Walmart el cheapo for years and finally got a nice one. What a difference!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well.....I've been using the cheapie I purchased from WalMart for over 5 years now. LOL But I don't think I use it as much as you all do. Just don't need it for all batches, especially when it's warmer. I do have a waring for the few times I need to use a deeper pot and imagine I'll be using that more often when I increase my batch sizes. But for now....that old WM blender is still going strong. 

I have a MONSTER waring too from when I was making 3 gallons batches of lotion. Decided I just didn't like making that size batch and now I just do 1.5 gallons so the smaller waring gets used for that too.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

todog said:


> Wonder if a drill with the paint mixer shaft would work? Just putting that thought out there.


I was wondering the same thing?? Anybody try it??


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

So after I posted earlier I ran to the hardware store before they closed and bought two paint mixers. Less than $8 total. Worth a try. Reviews to follow.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So much heavier Anne, and I would have had to buy a drill that I could use for that long. Mine for the barn, no way would I want to work with it for 3 or 4 hours a night. I have small hands and most drills have men size grips. The new cordless drills now are smaller, but are pricey. Vicki


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Review:

I used a paint mixer on my drill this morning when I made soap. It worked wonderfully. My only concern is that if I wasn't careful I could spray soap all over. I plan on making another batch this afternoon and I am going to take a piece of cardboard and hold it over my bucket to catch any spray!


----------



## couto_123 (Jul 16, 2010)

Little Moon, the paint stick you have, is it stainless steel? I can only find alum. :sigh If it is stainless, may i ask where you purchased it? Thanks.
MJ


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

Amazon has a really nice stainless one.http://www.amazon.com/Bon-15-181-Stainless-5-Gallon-Container/dp/B008BFVLBS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ac_1


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

If you are willing to spend 40+ dollars on a it, what about the "Pot Whipper" from soapequipment.com for $44?

Vicki/NC


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

VickiLynne - I have never heard of such a thing - definitely gonna check it out.

couto_123 - I bought 2, the first one is smaller and has an aluminum shaft with a plastic disc blade. I was thinking about using that one for a smaller pan of color to add swirls to a batch. The other is pretty big, and red enamel it has metal blades that swirl back to the shaft - this is the one I have to be careful with - I will have soap all over my kitchen if I get distracted.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm using a paint mixing attachment for the drill. I have one that is stainless steel and one that is plastic. It's working fine, but I wonder if an immersion blender might be faster. My high % olive oil soaps take forever to reach trace!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

> I bought 2, the first one is smaller and has an aluminum shaft with a plastic disc blade.


You do NOT want aluminum to come into contact with your raw soap. Very bad and ugly things will happen.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmm may it is not aluminum, because nothing ugly happened lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ours also was aluminum that we tried out in a 7 gallon bucket. Nothing happened except I knew I was not going to do it again  Vicki


----------

